# Love my Fire HD 8.9



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My computer is in the hospital for a few days. Small hardware problem. Never used my Fire much before. Love it! It's user friendly and intuitive. If all you needed was simple internet and e-mail, it would be enough.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I love mine, too!  I haven't even looked to see what features the new models will have since I am perfectly happy with this one.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Love mine too. I have not tried email yet on my 8.9", because it seemed to load slowly on my 7", so ended up just reading emails on my iDevices. Maybe it would be faster on the 8.9". The 1 thing that I don't love is the sound. The sound should be louder if I don't want to wear earphones/buds while listening.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I use mine away from home.. just today I read email, played words with friends, looked up an address on mapquest for my patient and his social worker, read Kboards, read and posted at tvclubhouse.com, went to sites linked from various emails, caringbridge.org and others.  Added to a to-do list.

I also could have checked my driving schedule (but today's patient is one who requires no lookup), checked my calendar.

Other days I read, access Twitter, or look for the best gas price on gasbuddy.com, take a picture of something.  It really is a great and useful device for me.  

Today was all using the hospital wifi.

Since I'm usually with other people, I don't have the sound up, so as not to intrude on them.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Toby said:


> Love mine too. I have not tried email yet on my 8.9", because it seemed to load slowly on my 7", so ended up just reading emails on my iDevices. Maybe it would be faster on the 8.9". The 1 thing that I don't love is the sound. The sound should be louder if I don't want to wear earphones/buds while listening.


If you are referring to the original 7" there should be a big difference at least that is what I found. I have Yahoo Mail and it works well on the K-Fire.

Between the Fire and the mini-ipad, I only use my computer to occasionally update my phone/itunes and to add/edit photos.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to say 7" HD.

Glad you are loving your Fire. 

I use mine to go to learn about crochet - sites, videos & stream Downton Abby, & check out a few apps everyday, like the weather.
Also  music, Crochet books, samples.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

I love mine too. I've heard some people complain about the size, but I think it's perfect. Great for games, movies or books.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This morning while sleep deprived & rushing to get ready to go out, I listened on my 7" HD, TTS on an audio book. I noticed that the sound was a lot louder than when I pay the audible books. On my 8.9" HD, the sound is softer on the audio part. I haven't checked out the TTS on it. Why I listened to the TTS came by accident. My book & audible book was not syncing to the same page & wouldn't work at first. I tried, but not having a whole lot of time, I would play with it in spurts. I finally got it to sync. So, I will say, amazon has to improve this syncing business. Others, that I have read, have had this problem. Also, I still feel that I would like the sound needs to get louder, if I need it, on my audible books & the shows. It's not that I can not hear it, but if people are talking near me, or I move around, would be nice to increase the sound a bit. I find that the sound quality is excellent on the KDXG, the large kindle.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just saw today that shophq is selling the Fire HD 8.9" with 4G, the cell. That's the first time for the Fires. That's exciting! They have been selling other tablets as well as apple iDevices the last few months or so, & I was hoping they would sell the kindles/fire Tablets. Sometimes, i would watch just to learn about the electronics.


----------



## PhilReads (Oct 13, 2013)

maries said:


> If you are referring to the original 7" there should be a big difference at least that is what I found. I have Yahoo Mail and it works well on the K-Fire.
> 
> Between the Fire and the mini-ipad, I only use my computer to occasionally update my phone/itunes and to add/edit photos.


As far as I saw there are complete new audio speakers build in the upcoming HDX devices. Maybe you'd like to have a look into that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I just saw today that shophq is selling the Fire HD 8.9" with 4G, the cell. That's the first time for the Fires. That's exciting! They have been selling other tablets as well as apple iDevices the last few months or so, & I was hoping they would sell the kindles/fire Tablets. Sometimes, i would watch just to learn about the electronics.


Here's a link for anyone interested.

Betsy


----------

